# CP - Rice Bran Oil



## barefootbody (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried RBO in place of EVOO? I've heard such good things about RBO, though I can't say that it seems very much cheaper than EVOO.

If anyone has used it, I'd love to hear your results with it, lather & feel, etc.

Debby


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, BFB, I love RBO!!!  I admit I use OO as well - my usual base oil mix is something like:-

Coconut Oil 30%
Rice Bran Oil 30%
Olive Oil Light 20%
Palm 10% (or another 10% CO)
Shea Butter/Cocoa Butter/Mango Butter (pick one!) 10%

I feel the RBO adds silkiness and creaminess to the lather and more conditioning to the soap than soapcalc says it will.

I intend to soap a one oil batch with RBO, adding a little beeswax for hardness, honey for lather and aloe juice just cause I love it....it will be interesting to see how it turns out!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Feb 11, 2009)

*x*

i would love to hear your results as i have been toying with the idea of subbing rbo for olive oil.  last time i checked it was cheaper than oo here in the states.


----------



## Deda (Feb 12, 2009)

I use it in every batch, along with olive.  I love it.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2009)

I use it along with OO in my 50% olive oil Castile-types, but since RBO has such a high linoleic content compared to OO, I daren't use it as a total OO replacement in case of attracting DOS. The highest I use it at in those batches is 10%. It helps to cut down on the 'slime' (or  the 'colliodal suspension', as I like to call it  :wink: ) that olive oil's high oleic acid content causes to develop on the surface of the soap when the soap is wet. 


IrishLass


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I went ahead and made a batch. Right now it looks great, much whiter than the OO, which surprised me because the RBO is fairly dark like the OO. Price wise, I don't really see much difference, I buy from SC, RBO is 1.70lb, I use Pomace OO at 2.24lb, the EVOO is 3.01lb, so there the cost difference is more substantial.

Irishlass, I made my batch before your post, oh noooooo, I used 50% RBO, 31% CO, 18% PO, I hope I don't get the dreaded DOS!!! I've never had it before, how long does it usually take to appear???

Debby


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I use it along with OO in my 50% olive oil Castile-types, but since RBO has such a high linoleic content compared to OO, I daren't use it as a total OO replacement in case of attracting DOS. The highest I use it at in those batches is 10%. It helps to cut down on the 'slime' (or  the 'colliodal suspension', as I like to call it  :wink: ) that olive oil's high oleic acid content causes to develop on the surface of the soap when the soap is wet.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Irishlass - so you have linked DOS to high linoleic content of oils....that is really interesting.  None of my soaps are older than 3 1/2 months so I have yet to experience that wonderful phenomenon :wink: 

My own assumption was that RBO has a high vitamin E/antioxidant content and was probably safe from DOS.....?  How does high linoleic contribute to this please?

Tanya


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Irishlass - so you have linked DOS to high linoleic content of oils....that is really interesting.  None of my soaps are older than 3 1/2 months so I have yet to experience that wonderful phenomenon :wink:
> 
> My own assumption was that RBO has a high vitamin E/antioxidant content and was probably safe from DOS.....?  How does high linoleic contribute to this please?
> 
> Tanya



Hi Tanya!

One of the best resources that I've found on fatty acids (such as linoleic acid) is this chart from another forum I'm a member of:

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... l=linoleic

From what I understand from this chart, the higher the percent of polyunsaturated fat in any given oil (which are typically high in linoleic acid) , the more delicate it is compared to soaps that are higher in saturated and monounsaturated fat. 

From that, and everything else I've read, too high of a linoleic acid content can contribute to DOS. Here are at least 2 more sources that talk about not going too high on linoleic:

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/fat ... aking.html 

http://www.ecauldron.net/articles/archi ... try_11.php 

That just begs the question then, "How high is too high?" I've yet to find a definitive answer to that question (rats! :evil: ), which is understandable seeing as how so many variables come into play in each individal's recipe that could contribute to the development or hastening of DOS...... variables such as the other oils used in the recipe, the superfat level, the temperature soaped at, the surrounding humidity of your soaping and curing area, the freshness of the oils, and on and on.... Eeeek!  :shock: I'm usually the experimenting type who would love the challenge of finding out the answer to that question, but the vast number of variables means that I'd need to find an answer for each variable, and that would just take more time and patience than I'm willing to expend. 

I had a bad case of DOS once from a high amount of canola that made me quite DOS-shy (had to throw the whole batch out  :cry: ), so..... I just play it safe (or take the easy way out  :wink: ) by keeping my oils with higher linoleic percentages to a minimum. 

Keep in mind that everyone's minimum will vary based on their own personal soaping experiences and the different variables that are present to them. Because of all these unique variables, not everyone will get DOS at the level I used my canola, and there are many who use high amounts of RBO with no problem whatsover. I'm just too chicken to at this point.   

The highest I've allowed my chicken self to go since my canola disaster is 11% total linoleic combined for any given batch. I've never gotten DOS at this level, and since my soap feels great at this level I'm quite happy to stick to the shallows where linoleic is concerned because I HATE to throw away soap.   

Regarding the Vitamin E in RBO, I read the study results of an experiment that was done on the Caveman Chemistry site http://cavemanchemistry.com/HsmgDos2006.pdf where different antioxidants were added to soap to see if they prevented DOS. According to the study, Vitamin E (among others that they tested in CP soap) had no prophylactic effect on DOS in the soaps that they used in their study (see page 3 in the study). The study went on to say on page 4 that ROE and EDTA had the best preserving effects of any _single_ additive they used in their test, and that a _combination_ of BHT and Sodium Citrate did even better. Seems like the lye monster eats up any benefit that Vitamin E would normally contribute, unfortunately.


HTH!

IrishLass


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Irishlass, that is fantastic information and you have given me much food for thought.

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow what wonderful info Irish Lass - Thanks!!!!


----------

